# Como funciona un amplificador clase T



## DONEULER (Jul 15, 2009)

He buscado por todo el foro y la web y solo he hallado referencias del mismo pero no su principio de funcionamiento.

me gusutaria conocerlo pues es para ayudar a un amigo y le ayudaria mucho esta información..

se aceptan fotos, datasheets etc etc

gracias..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2009)

DONEULER dijo:
			
		

> He buscado por todo el foro y la web y solo he hallado referencias del mismo pero no su principio de funcionamiento.
> 
> me gusutaria conocerlo pues es para ayudar a un amigo y le ayudaria mucho esta información..
> 
> ...



Y si le preguntamos a Google, nos dice:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_T_amplifier

Saludos!


----------



## DONEULER (Jul 15, 2009)

ushhh que pena.. mi amigo me dijo que ya habia buscado por toda la web... se nota que no buscó bien


----------

